# Twins third base



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Minnesota Twins: Competition begins at third
Brendan Harris was the Twins' Opening Day second baseman in 2008. Nick Punto was their Opening Day shortstop in 2009. 
By: La Velle E. Neal III, Star Tribune (Minneapolis)

In order to crack the Twins' Opening Day lineup this season, they'll have to battle each other over third base.

With the arrival of shortstop J.J. Hardy and second baseman Orlando Hudson, the only hole in the Twins' infield is at third base, where Harris and Punto are among the 17 different players used there since 2004. Both have played second, third and shortstop in the past. Now the club hopes to get reasonable production from both of them at third - or have one of them step up and win the full-time role.

And waiting for his chance is Danny Valencia, one of the Twins' top prospects, who likely will begin the season at Class AAA Rochester and could make his major league debut sometime this season.

"We'll see how it works out," Twins manager Ron Gardenhire said. "You try to figure out what you have and see how it all works out."

In a spring training camp where few positions are available, this competition is one to watch.

"I'm just here to win a job," said Punto, who batted .238 with a homer and 38 RBI last season. "I've been in this position before. Enjoy it and thrive on it. It should be a fun spring training."

"I read the paper," said Harris, who hit .261 with six homers and 37 RBI last season. "You see what's in front of you, and try to read the writing on the wall that it's kind of where you are going to be slated. But, at the same time, it's not like you don't take balls at second."

Gardenhire doesn't hide his fondness for Punto, who brings energy and grit. And his glovework is outstanding.

"Anywhere we put him he's pretty much going to be the best defensive player we have," Gardenhire said.

Offensively, Punto, 32, is unpredictable. He hit .290 in 2006 and .284 in 2008. But his average dipped significantly last season, and the Twins always have wanted him to hit the ball on the ground more.

Punto did draw 61 walks in 441 plate appearances last season, and his best seasons have occurred in even-numbered years - ones in which he came to camp without a guaranteed spot in the starting lineup.

"I really can't figure it out," Punto said of the trend. "I think it's just a coincidence."

In Harris, the Twins have someone who is more steady than spectacular, but who has a two-year contract and, in Gardenhire's eyes, has improved.

"No doubt," Gardenhire said. "I think a two-year deal probably helped him as a player. He's moved around a few times and now has a club that has invested in him. That's really going to help him. I can see it."

After signing his deal, Harris reported to camp a week early and was seen on a back field running sprints while pulling a sled with 50 pounds of weights on it. He looks noticeably stronger, although he says he's added only five pounds.

"It was my first opportunity to go through arbitration, and I'm thrilled the way it came out," he said.

Scouts think Harris, 29, looks the most comfortable at third. He's not as strong a fielder as Punto, but he isn't bad. And his arm is strong and accurate.

Harris appears to have one edge on Punto.

"Harry can swing it," Punto said.

Harris can drive the ball better than Punto, but his batting average, slugging percentage and on-base percentage have dropped the past two seasons. He contributes unexpectedly, like his pinch-hit RBI triple off of the Yankees' A.J. Burnett in Game 2 of the ALDS last season. He's also a career .297 career hitter against lefthandeders, should he and Punto end up platooning.

"Harry can go over (to third) and not be too bad," Gardenhire said. "We have options as to who can go over there."

By trading for Hardy and signing Hudson - both former All-Stars who have produced at the plate - the Twins don't have to depend as much on the offensive output from their third baseman. The way the Twins' lineup likely will shake out, the third baseman will bat ninth, where any offense will be a plus.

The third base candidates, however, feel differently.

"We'll see what happens." Harris said. "We have high expectations."


----------

